# Local clinician tries different approach to IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYILocal clinician tries different approach to IBS http://nsnlb.us.publicus.com/apps/pbcs.dll...1090053/-1/news


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope more clinicians follow his lead.BQPS Kudos to the UNC as always!


----------

